# Dolphin 4.0 Released



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2013)

Dolphin, the GC/Wii emulator named after the GC's internal development name, hit a milestone today.  4.0.1 is considered stable enough to release and has quite a number of changes.  In addition to coming in an installed format and using the user's documents folder (opposed to running standalone from whatever folder the user dumps it in and reading config files relatively), the DSP HLE code has been rewritten and the changes have been merged.


> Dolphin 4.0 introduces a full rewrite of the audio emulation used in 99% of games, fixing hundreds of audio related bugs in Dolphin. On the flip side, it is now required to run a game at full speed to get full speed audio out of it, which is a direct consequence of fixing these bugs.


Audio bug fixing is likely to be very welcome for some games, as we've seen time and time again in emulation that audio emulation is not limited to just the noise that comes out of your PC speakers and can heavily affect game compatibility.

Those aren't the only major changes, however.  Something new, and this one came out of left field, is *beta support for the Wii official online multiplayer*.  That's right, the main branch now supports games like Mario Kart Wii and Super Smash Bros Brawl online.  There's other changes as well, check out the source for the full list.

 Source
 Download


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow. How does it support Wi-Fi correctly?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 25, 2013)

I wonder if it works better with homebrew.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am trying to think if this is the first emulator we have seen that supports multiplayer like this when the official servers as it were are still up, the closest I have got otherwise is VBAlinkreal. Granted we have not had the most consoles with online connectivity like this.



TheDreamLord said:


> Wow. How does it support Wi-Fi correctly?


As far as I am aware the wifi is handled by the IOS and thus can be a bit abstracted compared to certain other types of emulation. If you mean how does it handle network communications then generally to sign onto a network you have to ask and respond to certain challenges, I guess the Dolphin people observed this, reverse engineered it and implemented it in such a manner that the official servers are OK with it. I am curious to see how they dodged any Wii identification/uniqueness challenges but given what we have seen with the "banning" and the general shambles that is their online infrastructure I am probably going to go with that.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 25, 2013)

Sweet! I've been dying for the announcement! 
And yes, JoostinOnline the homebrew support is much better!


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ive always been interested in trying out the Dolphin emulator and when I build a new PC later this year I'll be getting something capable of running this.

Whats generally considered to be the hardware required in order to get this emu running at full speed at say 720p?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 25, 2013)

How about the motion plus controls?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 25, 2013)

What's with the "Dolphin" name? Is it just random, or is there some greater porpoise?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> What's with the "Dolphin" name? Is it just random, or is there some greater porpoise?


 
Gamecube was codenamed Dolphin


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> How about the motion plus controls?


They work yes, as does the balance board these days


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 25, 2013)

clarky said:


> They work yes, as does the balance board these days


 
So if i buy a bluetooth adapter, I will be able to use Motion Plus controls? Fully functional?


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2013)

Yep, works well with Skyward Sword and some Bluetooth dongle I picked up for a few pennies


----------



## SifJar (Sep 25, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> Gamecube was codenamed Dolphin


 
He (probably) realises that, he was just making a pun.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 25, 2013)

clarky said:


> Yep, works well with Skyward Sword and some Bluetooth dongle I picked up for a few pennies


 
Skyward Sword was exactly the reason I was asking the question lol


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> Skyward Sword was exactly the reason I was asking the question lol



Upon checking my version of dolphin it appears it was an unofficial build with motion plus support added in, I don't know if the official build has it yet. The dolphin forums maybe the place to check, sorry if I got your hopes up

Edit- seems 4.0 works with motion plus wiimotes, you may need to use a to shi'a Bluetooth stack instead of the Microsoft one to get it working though


----------



## 3bbb7 (Sep 25, 2013)

wish it improved performance issues. Only get 75-80%~ on wind waker


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 25, 2013)

clarky said:


> Upon checking my version of dolphin it appears it was an unofficial build with motion plus support added in, I don't know if the official build has it yet. The dolphin forums maybe the place to check, sorry if I got your hopes up
> 
> Edit- seems 4.0 works with motion plus wiimotes, you may need to use a to shi'a Bluetooth stack instead of the Microsoft one to get it working though


 
what bluetooth stack? google search didnt give me any info lol.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow. That wasn't late at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Honestly, 4.0 sucks. 4.0.1, on the other hand, is teh shitz. You know, in the good way.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> what bluetooth stack? google search didnt give me any info lol.


Toshiba Bluetooth stack, fucking auto correct.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Ive always been interested in trying out the Dolphin emulator and when I build a new PC later this year I'll be getting something capable of running this.
> 
> Whats generally considered to be the hardware required in order to get this emu running at full speed at say 720p?


A strong CPU and a decent GPU.  Like if you pick up a standard-model i5 you should be fine.  The i7's upgrades over an i5 don't do much for emulation.



ShawnTRods said:


> How about the motion plus controls?


I just finished synching my Wii remote with the built-in plus to my PC and testing it in Dolphin, using the instructions on forcing the Toshiba bluetooth stack that are linked in the source.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 25, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> wish it improved performance issues. Only get 75-80%~ on wind waker


The Dolphin team switched LLE sound emulation (read: SLOW MODE) to default for Wind Waker.
A bunch of people protested (including me) for exactly this reason, but they didn't care.
Since Global User Directory is a thing now, you can put a copy of the Wind Waker INI there, but change the default to HLE audio.



ShawnTRods said:


> Skyward Sword was exactly the reason I was asking the question lol


The last time I tried it (somewhere around 3.0), the game saw a Motionplus (from my real Wii Remote + WMP), but it was horribly off. Even compared to Skyward Sword's normal controls.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ahh sounds amazing 
one last question.. does it support unofficial Wii motion plus controllers? I remember reading/hearing something about "official" only 

Since my Wii broke a while ago, and I dont need it with Wii U, I just bought a cheap unofficial motion plus controller.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Sep 25, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> The Dolphin team switched LLE sound emulation (read: SLOW MODE) to default for Wind Waker.
> A bunch of people protested (including me) for exactly this reason, but they didn't care.
> Since Global User Directory is a thing now, you can put a copy of the Wind Waker INI there, but change the default to HLE audio.
> 
> ...


 
I meant 75-80% of game fps, not sound sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> A strong CPU and a decent GPU. Like if you pick up a standard-model i5 you should be fine. The i7's upgrades over an i5 don't do much for emulation.
> 
> I just finished synching my Wii remote with the built-in plus to my PC and testing it in Dolphin, using the instructions on forcing the Toshiba bluetooth stack that are linked in the source.


 


clarky said:


> Toshiba Bluetooth stack, fucking auto correct.


 
Does it have to be an offifcial Wii Motion Plus?
Or any third party will work?

I read/heard that official only...


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 25, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> I meant 75-80% of game fps, not sound sorry.


No, I know exactly what you meant.
Wind Waker sound doesn't work properly on HLE, so the devs switched to LLE by default.
LLE slows down the entire emulator.

If you want no sound or broken sound, but full speed, try HLE.  If you want perfect sound, you're gonna have to stick with LLE and 80% speed.
As I said, though, you can't just switch to HLE in the main options.  Wind Waker's gameini overrides that setting.  You need to change the gameini.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> Does it have to be an offifcial Wii Motion Plus?
> Or any third party will work?
> 
> I read/heard that official only...


I don't know, I just have two official ones.



Fishaman P said:


> As I said, though, you can't just switch to HLE in the main options.  Wind Waker's gameini overrides that setting.  You need to change the gameini.


You can right-click the game in the list and go to the properties and override it there.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Sep 25, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> No, I know exactly what you meant.
> Wind Waker sound doesn't work properly on HLE, so the devs switched to LLE by default.
> LLE slows down the entire emulator.
> 
> ...


 
Oh alright. I think it might be my graphics+cpu though
on a laptop 7670M 1GB, AMD Quadcore a8-4500M 1.9ghz
Do you think that would run it at 100%? I guess i could sacrifice sound for 100% fps on that


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I don't know, I just have two official ones.
> 
> You can right-click the game in the list and go to the properties and override it there.


Well, that's one way to change the gameini.



3bbb7 said:


> Oh alright. I think it might be my graphics+cpu though
> on a laptop 7670M 1GB, AMD Quadcore a8-4500M 1.9ghz
> Do you think that would run it at 100%? I guess i could sacrifice sound for 100% fps on that


Your GPU is fine.  Your CPU is the issue.  I'm rather surprised it got 80% speed with LLE.  Unless that was HLE all along...


----------



## Satangel (Sep 25, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Ive always been interested in trying out the Dolphin emulator and when I build a new PC later this year I'll be getting something capable of running this.
> 
> Whats generally considered to be the hardware required in order to get this emu running at full speed at say 720p?


CPU is by far the most important for emulation, for both PS2 (PCSX2, EXCELLENT emulator too) and NGC/Wii (Dolphin)

A fast Dual Core is still the best choice, although PCSX2 did support Quad Core a few months ago IIRC. 
Here's a quick excerpt from the Dolphin FAQ;



> *Good*: The AMD Phenom II x4 955 is not going to be the best processor to go with if you're looking to play the most games at playable speeds, but you're going to be able to play more games at faster speeds over the Athlon, so this CPU is a much better choice.
> *Excellent*: The Intel i5-2500k is going to be a really good choice for Dolphin. You're still not going to be able to play all games at full speed, but you will have the best overall experience with this CPU over the others mentioned. This CPU or better is recommended.
> *Note*: Game speed is dependent on the game, Dolphin revision, Dolphin settings and your hardware components. *The CPU is the most important factor* in deciding which hardware to use with Dolphin. Generally, the better your processor is, the better your overall performance will be.


So pay more for the CPU, GPU isn't that important. 
Really, I can play a few NGC/Wii games at 720p on my 5 year old PC, it's ridiculous. 

The source says this, and really, happiest day of September for me;


> It is now working well enough that we are releasing it to the public as a _beta_: *don't expect everything to work, but popular games like Mario Kart Wii or Super Smash Bros Brawl can be played online right now.*


I'm going to set it up right now, got a 360 controller and an i7, I'm so stoked fuck man. Nice


----------



## Harsky (Sep 25, 2013)

I knew the Core i7 CPU I put in my desktop would pay off one day but is a GTX 450s graphics card good enough to run Gamecube ISOs?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I don't know, I just have two official ones.
> 
> You can right-click the game in the list and go to the properties and override it there.


 
Ahh I see.
Can anyone else confirm if unofficial Motion plus controllers work ?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 25, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> No, I know exactly what you meant.
> Wind Waker sound doesn't work properly on HLE, so the devs switched to LLE by default.
> LLE slows down the entire emulator.
> 
> ...


 

That's only partially true. LLE audio is only needed for a few games now. HLE audio was completely rewritten from scratch (AX HLE audio) and sounds nearly perfect for most games. Wind Waker and a few other first party games used a really weird audio codec and requires LLE audio for proper emulation. Most other Gamecube don't really need LLE anymore. Tales of Symphonia comes to mind, that game has perfect audio on HLE now   In fact, HLE is adequate for almost all Gamecube and most Wii games, LLE is only going to be needed for a few, like 1080 Avalanche, Wind Wakers and a few others I can't think of, this is a boon for someone like me lol.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 25, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> That's only partially true. LLE audio is only needed for a few games now. HLE audio was completely rewritten from scratch (AX HLE audio) and sounds nearly perfect for most games. Wind Waker and a few other first party games used a really weird audio codec and requires LLE audio for proper emulation. Most other Gamecube don't really need LLE anymore. Tales of Symphonia comes to mind, that game has perfect audio on HLE now  In fact, HLE is adequate for almost all Gamecube and most Wii games, LLE is only going to be needed for a few, like 1080 Avalanche, Wind Wakers and a few others I can't think of, this is a boon for someone like me lol.


You're probably referring to me saying "If you want no sound or broken sound, but full speed, try HLE." I did say that, but I meant it in the context of Wind Waker.

Come to think of it, the only things I could even use LLE for now are TWW, MK DD, BBA emulation, and Joybus emulation. I'm not even sure if those last two need it anymore.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Sep 25, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> Well, that's one way to change the gameini.
> 
> 
> Your GPU is fine. Your CPU is the issue. I'm rather surprised it got 80% speed with LLE. Unless that was HLE all along...


 
I left it on default settings, besides the actual dolphin settings changed and this was with 3.something version about 3 months ago.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 25, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> You're probably referring to me saying "If you want no sound or broken sound, but full speed, try HLE." I did say that, but I meant it in the context in Wind Waker.
> 
> Come to think of it, the only things I could even use LLE for now are TWW, MKD, BBA emulation, and Joybus emulation. I'm not even sure if those last two need it anymore.


 

Sorry about that, yeah, only a few first party games really need LLE after the HLE audio rewrite  Most other Gamecube games and Wii games sound fantastic with the HLE plugin now   The emulator truly has seen some crazy progress since 3.0 and 3.5!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Harsky said:


> I knew the Core i7 CPU I put in my desktop would pay off one day but is a GTX 450s graphics card good enough to run Gamecube ISOs?


Just try, think so yeah. I don't immediately find the specs of that GTX, but if it's released in the past 5 years, you're fine.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 25, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> I left it on default settings, besides the actual dolphin settings changed and this was with 3.something version about 3 months ago.


I can't really tell what you're saying.

In Dolphin 3.5, Wind Waker used HLE.
In Dolphin 4.0, Wind Waker uses LLE.

The change was made relatively recently; it was definitely not more than 2 months ago, and I'm thinking it was closer to 1 month.



Harsky said:


> I knew the Core i7 CPU I put in my desktop would pay off one day but is a GTX 450s graphics card good enough to run Gamecube ISOs?


Without a doubt.  Just make sure you use the OpenGL backend and enable "Hacked Buffer Upload."  Or maybe the name was changed a few weeks ago.  Anyway, it's the one where they use unsafe vertex streaming code for speedups.

For reference, my old Geforce 8500 GT (ANCIENT) ran Dolphin at 2x IR, full speed, with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 25, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> I can't really tell what you're saying.
> 
> In Dolphin 3.5, Wind Waker used HLE.
> In Dolphin 4.0, Wind Waker uses LLE.
> ...


 

Luckily games are set individually with the game ini files   While there are a few things or changes (such as enabling XFB on a few games) I don't agree with that the Dolphin Team did, overall, the emulator runs great on my 3rd gen Core i5!  Mario Kart Wii and Super Smash Brawl looks glorious in 1080p


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 25, 2013)

i played before using core 2 duo 2.4ghz, 4gb ddr3, 1gb ddr3 ati 4670 mobility. Most games ran at full speed.

wii multiplayer... hmmm very interesting and anaglyphic 3d


----------



## 3bbb7 (Sep 25, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> I can't really tell what you're saying.
> 
> In Dolphin 3.5, Wind Waker used HLE.
> In Dolphin 4.0, Wind Waker uses LLE.
> ...


 
So I had it on HLE


----------



## chyyran (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't care for Global User Directory, but Dolphin 4 is much improved from 3.5, it runs so much better, and autosyncing Wiimotes is great. But I usually use the dev builds anyways, so yeah.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 25, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> So I had it on HLE


 

Right, and like I said, with the new AX HLE audio emulation code, only a few games need LLE since the HLE was rewritten.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 25, 2013)

How does this affect the dual-layer GameCube games? Or is it just me that is having trouble running these? And what about the banners for the Wii games? Wii Music and Ben 10 have shown theirs, but all the other really popular games don't have banners. (Okami, Muramasa: The Demon Blade (can you tell what kind of games I like to play?), etc.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 25, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> How does this affect the dual-layer GameCube games? Or is it just me that is having trouble running these? And what about the banners for the Wii games? Wii Music and Ben 10 have shown theirs, but all the other really popular games don't have banners. (Okami, Muramasa: The Demon Blade (can you tell what kind of games I like to play?), etc.)


 

Wii games were dual layers, Gamecube games only had 1.35 GB of space tops  Mario Kart and Brawl were dual layered, AFAIK that shouldn't affect performance. The Last Story is also dual-layer, but it is the most CPU-intensive game for Dolphin


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 25, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wii games were dual layers, Gamecube games only had 1.35 GB of space tops  Mario Kart and Brawl were dual layered, AFAIK that shouldn't affect performance. The Last Story is also dual-layer, but it is the most CPU-intensive game for Dolphin


 
Oh yeah; I tried to play those games and they would just NOT run. Ugh, it was so annoying. And I really wanted to play them too...  Guess I'll have to wait until they perfect this issue.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 25, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Oh yeah; I tried to play those games and they would just NOT run. Ugh, it was so annoying. And I really wanted to play them too...  Guess I'll have to wait until they perfect this issue.


 

What are your specs? Are you sure they're clean rips? Mine run just fine. Do you have a Core i3, i5 or i7? They're compatible with those games, but The Last Story will not run on most machines since it's a CPU killer. What CPU you have is more vital than what GPU you have. No reason the games can't run unless your specs don't meet Dolphin's needs 

https://forums.dolphin-emu.org/Thread-dolphin-cpu-hierarchy


----------



## Satangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I just downloaded the necessary files and set it all up to work with my 360 controller. 30 minutes work really, and it worked like a charm. My 360 controller works perfectly, Mario Kart Wii looks stunning (though the audio is kinda messed up and it doesn't really reach 60 FPS, still need to find the perfect settings) and online WORKS. 
I just played a few matches, online WORKS, can't believe it.... Wii games on my PC, and this combined with the breath taking mods I've seen right here on the 'temp for a few years already (those Mario Kart map packs, I would have killed for those when I had my Wii), just equals a very fun time ahead. PC MASTERRACE!


----------



## GHANMI (Sep 25, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wii games were dual layers, Gamecube games only had 1.35 GB of space tops  Mario Kart and Brawl were dual layered, AFAIK that shouldn't affect performance. The Last Story is also dual-layer, but it is the most CPU-intensive game for Dolphin


 
I disgress.
The maps Xenoblade loads are huge, and as such your average i5 CPU barely has the wanted performance.
Pandora Tower also has those big statues too, the framerate is severely affected with those. But Last Story? It's the least one affected by slowdown out of these three.

I hope this means audio in Super Mario Galaxy 2 loops correctly now? And Tales of Symphonia (first one, of course) audio playing correctly* at all*?
Noticed the issues within Tales of Graces Wii audio had to do with game not running at full speed, so this might be an improvement. Might be the time to try and put the files from my PS3 disk in the Wii ToG1.1 iso and see how well it fares.



calmwaters said:


> How does this affect the dual-layer GameCube games? Or is it just me that is having trouble running these? And what about the banners for the Wii games? Wii Music and Ben 10 have shown theirs, but all the other really popular games don't have banners. (Okami, Muramasa: The Demon Blade (can you tell what kind of games I like to play?), etc.)


 

Banners should appear after rebooting Dolphin. Dual-layer isos are working perfectly fine.

.........
Now all is left is wishing for the code from the outdated unofficial build for Wiimotion Plus controls mapped to keyboard ... is incorporated in the official builds.
My nunchuck failed me, so I'm stuck at the sixth dungeon mid-boss (and the unofficial build actually crashes in all areas with heat effects) until I either buy a new nunchuck or see this feature added.

What about free DLC for Graces? Is it downloadable?


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 25, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What are your specs? Are you sure they're clean rips? Mine run just fine. Do you have a Core i3, i5 or i7? They're compatible with those games, but The Last Story will not run on most machines since it's a CPU killer. What CPU you have is more vital than what GPU you have. No reason the games can't run unless your specs don't meet Dolphin's needs
> 
> https://forums.dolphin-emu.org/Thread-dolphin-cpu-hierarchy


 
It's an i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30 GHz and I got them from _*a ROM site which shall remain unnamed_ if that's what you mean. (Waaa, I can't believe I just said that  )



GHANMI said:


> I disgress.
> 
> Banners should appear after rebooting Dolphin. Dual-layer isos are working perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


 
Well mine don't. And yes, dual-layer isos work great.

And I'm sorry about your nunchuk. I remember mapping Wii controls to the keyboard; it was cool.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh god no, more cheaters on WFC :c

Anyway, sweet news!
Hope this release also improved emulation.


----------



## GHANMI (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh.. the Mario Galaxy 2 HLE sound issue wasn't fixed after all


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 26, 2013)

All I'm waiting on now is the AVX optimized build and I'm ready to go...

Is it possible to do that oneself? I see a huge performance boost on my rig from using the executable that supports the new opcodes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> I disgress.
> The maps Xenoblade loads are huge, and as such your average i5 CPU barely has the wanted performance.
> Pandora Tower also has those big statues too, the framerate is severely affected with those. But Last Story? It's the least one affected by slowdown out of these three.
> 
> ...


 

Tales of Symphonia has perfect audio with HLE yes. Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 should have perfect audio as well, LLE is no longer needed in most Wii and Gamecube games (again, only a select few need them).



_*quote removed_

Let's continue this via PM shall we?


----------



## GHANMI (Sep 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Tales of Symphonia has perfect audio with HLE yes. Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 should have perfect audio as well, LLE is no longer needed in most Wii and Gamecube games (again, only a select few need them).


 

Using HLE with Super Mario Galaxy 1 / 2 causes the music to cut off after a while, that is the moment it loops again.
Side effects include crashes when collecting each Grand Star, and the credits not starting off, rendering a 100% run for these particular two games impossible without LLE (extremely slow) and/or importing a save from your real hardware Wii.
This particular bug still isn't fixed in this version, I tried it now.

The reason they didn't fix it before was because the HLE coding was an abominable mess from the 7th circle of hell and they said they simply couldn't do it.
Now that they rewrote the thing completely to a more sensible state, I hope they'll get around this issue...

And hopefully fixing too the GBA-link issue, which IS related to the DSP hardware used for sound rendering (as for now it requires using LLE, it supports a handful of games -Wind Waker not being among them, thus hindering the TAS efforts to use the Tingle Tuner-)

....

Also something unrelated, I hope something is done on the DS/Wii Wi-fi transfer after their success with the Wii CFW (and the partial DS CFW support on the DeSmume, which still lacks DS/DS Wifi support)


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> Using HLE with Super Mario Galaxy 1 / 2 causes the music to cut off after a while, that is the moment it loops again.
> Side effects include crashes when collecting each Grand Star, and the credits not starting off, rendering a 100% run for these particular two games impossible without LLE (extremely slow) and/or importing a save from your real hardware Wii.
> This particular bug still isn't fixed in this version, I tried it now.
> The reason they didn't fix it was because the HLE coding was an abominable mess from the 7th circle of hell and they said they simply couldn't do it.
> ...


 

Yeah, the HLE code was one helluva mess from what I heard, then Delroth decided to do the impossible and rewrite as much as he can and I believe there is still headroom, but most Gamecube games should sound nearly-perfect. I believe it might be the a audio codec used by that and a few other games that is tricky to get right. You can thank Nintendo for having poor documentation for the DSP. Games like TOS and Star Fox Adventure sound amazing!

On the topic of speed, the next thing the team is going to focus on is the improving the JIT (just in time) recompiler to help give speed boosts. That is gonna be awesome!


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 26, 2013)

> using the user's documents folder (opposed to running standalone from whatever folder the user dumps it in and reading config files relatively)



ugh, I hate when programs do that. You should run from where I want you to run, not from some MS dictated place I never want to use...


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quick question about dolphin, how would melee run on an a8 4500m? I'm probably getting a laptop with that CPU, I know it sucks for dolphin but I don't plan to use it too much, I'm getting it for the decent iGPU but it would be nice to play some 2 player melee at college. I'm willing to play on low lag stages, no sound, etc. Also is brawl out of the question?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> ugh, I hate when programs do that. You should run from where I want you to run, not from some MS dictated place I never want to use...


 

Um, you can change that you know.

https://forums.dolphin-emu.org/Thre...t-thread-testers-wanted-global-user-directory

Tells you how to change it.  They have a reason for doing it, but you can revert the directory location.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 26, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Quick question about dolphin, how would melee run on an a8 4500m? I'm probably getting a laptop with that CPU, I know it sucks for dolphin but I don't plan to use it too much, I'm getting it for the decent iGPU but it would be nice to play some 2 player melee at college. I'm willing to play on low lag stages, no sound, etc. Also is brawl out of the question?


You might be able to do Battlefield and other easy stages on Dual Core.  Sound doesn't really affect speed, and Melee works perfectly with HLE.

Other people have reported that Brawl is _less_ taxing on their computer than Melee is, but that hasn't been the case for me.
I suspect they had NVidia GPUs, where I have AMD, and you will too.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 26, 2013)

It's a pity games can no longer run slowly and still have full speed audio as that is one thing that made slowdowns not matter all that much. Now you pretty much need to have a PC capable of running it fullspeed to enjoy it fully.
My laptop is capable of that, so it's not a big deal, but there are occasional slowdowns that will be jarring when the audio slows down along with them.

But it's a good thing they fixed a lot of audio issues, as there were still issues in certain games with the background music simply disappearing randomly.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 26, 2013)

how much better in sound (for games that need perfect sound like taiko no tatsujin)


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 26, 2013)

The rewritten DSP HLE core alone is a wonderful thing, but I think 4.0 may possibly also be performing better whilst also sporting better compatibility with certain titles.
I can't wait to give this thing a proper try out, I've followed the work of Dolphin-emu for years now and big releases always excite me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> The rewritten DSP HLE core alone is a wonderful thing, but I think 4.0 may possibly also be performing better whilst also sporting better compatibility with certain titles.
> I can't wait to give this thing a proper try out, I've followed the work of Dolphin-emu for years now and big releases always excite me.


 

Oh 4.0 is good and the audio is fantastic with the default HLE plugin. Gamecube games have never cut out on me.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 26, 2013)

Finally tried the online.  I suck at mario kart wii. XD  4/4ths place, but was nice to see how well it runs.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 26, 2013)

*From the offical Dolphin site:*

*Update*: a few hours after release, a bug causing crashes with Windows x64 and Single Core mode was found by testers. Single Core mode is not used for regular gameplay but is usually required for TAS and NetPlay. While it only affects a few specific use cases of the emulator, we still consider this a critical issue and we will release a Dolphin 4.0.1 version fixing this bug. Sorry for the inconvenience.
On behalf of the Dolphin Emulator development team, I am pleased to announce the release of Dolphin 4.0, the newest major release of the most compatible and most performant GameCube and Wii emulator for PC. Dolphin 4.0 is a special release for all of us, since it also marks the 10 years anniversary of the project, first unveiled by Henryk Rydgård (_ector_) in September 2003.
Dolphin 4.0 can be downloaded for Windows (x86 or x64), Mac OS X (>= 10.7) or Ubuntu 13.04 from our official website: *dolphin-emu.org*.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> *Update*: a few hours after release, a bug causing crashes with Windows x64 and Single Core mode was found by testers. Single Core mode is not used for regular gameplay but is usually required for TAS and NetPlay. While it only affects a few specific use cases of the emulator, we still consider this a critical issue and we will release a Dolphin 4.0.1 version fixing this bug. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> On behalf of the Dolphin Emulator development team, I am pleased to announce the release of Dolphin 4.0, the newest major release of the most compatible and most performant GameCube and Wii emulator for PC. Dolphin 4.0 is a special release for all of us, since it also marks the 10 years anniversary of the project, first unveiled by Henryk Rydgård (_ector_) in September 2003.
> Dolphin 4.0 can be downloaded for Windows (x86 or x64), Mac OS X (>= 10.7) or Ubuntu 13.04 from our official website: *dolphin-emu.org*.


 

Do you work on the Dolphin team by chance? The wording seemed kinda weird lol. Ten years huh? Impressive


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Do you work on the Dolphin team by chance? The wording seemed kinda weird lol. Ten years huh? Impressive


NO, no LOL it's from their official site! I'll rectify...


----------



## Rydian (Sep 26, 2013)

Only the title here says 4.0 because "4.0.1 released!" makes it sound like the big news is the minor bugfix.  4.0.1 is what's mentioned in the article, and the download links lead to it.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 26, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Only the title here says 4.0 because "4.0.1 released!" makes it sound like the big news is the minor bugfix. 4.0.1 is what's mentioned in the article, and the download links lead to it.


OK, sorry for my previous post.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> NO, no LOL it;s from their official site! I;ll rectify...


 

Ah, makes sense!


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 26, 2013)

Someone was hitting the semicolon key instead of the quotation mark...  (I'm sorry; I'm going horribly off topic here  )


Rydian said:


> Only the title here says 4.0 because "4.0.1 released!" makes it sound like the big news is the minor bugfix. 4.0.1 is what's mentioned in the article, and the download links lead to it.


 
The tittle? I need rest; I'm having a hard time reading.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Someone was hitting the semicolon key instead of the quotation mark...  (I'm sorry; I'm going horribly off topic here  )
> 
> 
> The tittle? I need rest; I'm having a hard time reading.


 

4.0.1 is a minor bug fix, guess those who like making speed runs had issues with the emulator and crashed some games.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> 4.0.1 is a minor bug fix, guess those who like making speed runs had issues with the emulator and crashed some games.


 
Well that's their fault. If you want to do a speed run, then put the game in yourself. Dolphin is not for those things.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Well that's their fault. If you want to do a speed run, then put the game in yourself. Dolphin is not for those things.


 

The other issue was some games need to have dual core disabled and when they ran those games, it crashed, so it's two-fold, those who want to play those games couldn't and those who wanted to TAS couldn't, but it should be out soon. I think F Zero GX is one game that requires single core to be run.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 26, 2013)

Just got done updating and trying it out. I'm glad that WiFi capabilities are now in the official release, and it runs very well all things considered. I did experience quite a bit of lag in Brawl, but it's to be expected.
Glad to see this emulator get some serious updates.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 26, 2013)

But can it run Crysis?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> But can it run Crysis?


 

Not enough blast processing.  But yeah, this emulator is amazing. That is all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> [using user directories instead of program directory]ugh, I hate when programs do that. You should run from where I want you to run, not from some MS dictated place I never want to use...



Ask them for a portable mode/option, if one does not already exist, then. https://dolphin-emu.org/docs/guides/controlling-global-user-directory/

Though it might be a tiny case of a few small steps long after they were warranted any steps towards MS making their OS a full on multi user and somewhat more secure system are to be welcomed.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The other issue was some games need to have dual core disabled and when they ran those games, it crashed, so it's two-fold, those who want to play those games couldn't and those who wanted to TAS couldn't, but it should be out soon.


Here's an interesting thing:
You can TAS just fine on 4.0, but you need to run Single Core.
Comex is working on a branch called "dc-netplay", and it makes Dual Core sync just as well as Single Core.
I can play offline or online, record the game to a DTM, and play it back just fine, all on any core setting, never desyncing once. It's amazing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> Here's an interesting thing:
> You can TAS just fine on 4.0, but you need to run Single Core.
> Comex is working on a branch called "dc-netplay", and it makes Dual Core sync just as well as Single Core.
> I can play offline or online, record the game to a DTM, and play it back just fine, all on any core setting, never desyncing once. It's amazing.


 

Interesting, never thought they could make a branch that allows TASing and using dual core at the same time, but I never TAS with Dolphin (I doubt my computer can handle frame-by-frame re-recording with or without dual core enabled to be honest. You don't....have to have a link this build, do you?  Is there a topic on the Dolphin Forums? The team should just merge this build into the main branch. I would love to try this build out


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Interesting, never thought they could make a branch that allows TASing and using dual core at the same time, but I never TAS with Dolphin (I doubt my computer can handle frame-by-frame re-recording with or without dual core enabled to be honest. You don't....have to have a link this build, do you?  Is there a topic on the Dolphin Forums? The team should just merge this build into the main branch. I would love to try this build out


 
This is the build used by the Melee netplay community, and the one I tested TASing on.
This build is the latest from the branch.

Also, TASing is _much_ easier on your PC than regular play is.
You might be thinking of frame dumping.
Frame dumps do not sync with audio dumps on Master, but if you know where to ask *coughtasvideosforumscough*, you can get an AV-Sync build from the DC-Netplay branch.

Ask for RachelB.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> This is the build used by the Melee netplay community, and the one I tested TASing on.
> This build is the latest from the branch.
> 
> Also, TASing is _much_ easier on your PC than regular play is.
> ...


 

Excellent, is there a topic on the Dolphin forums by chance? If not that's okay, just wondering. I don't know jack squat about recording movies on Dolphin and then playing it back to make AVI files since I never really do it, but if it's anything like Snes9x, you make the emulated movie, play the movie then record as an AVI. Wonder why they don't merge this into the master branch.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Excellent, is there a topic on the Dolphin forums by chance? If not that's okay, just wondering. I don't know jack squat about recording movies on Dolphin and then playing it back to make AVI files since I never really do it, but if it's anything like Snes9x, you make the emulated movie, play the movie then record as an AVI. Wonder why they don't merge this into the master branch.


Yep, that's pretty much it.

The AV-Sync hack is old.  Even though it still works, it isn't recommended for general use.

You could try the Dolphin forums, though I wouldn't since I'm afraid I'll get yelled at.
You could always try compiling yourself, though I don't know how building AV-Sync works.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> Yep, that's pretty much it.
> 
> The AV-Sync hack is old. Even though it still works, it isn't recommended for general use.
> 
> ...


 

Well, it's all good, just wondering is all


----------



## loco365 (Sep 27, 2013)

The only thing I really think Dolphin really needs now is MotionPlus controller support. I'd like to be able to try Sports Resort on my laptop when the Wii isn't around.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 27, 2013)

Basically... when I get a PC powerful enough I wont need my Wii/gamecube anymore will I? Or a PS2 for that matter... 

IS compatibility high enough to just have this emulator and not a wii?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 28, 2013)

Compatibility seems pretty high, but if motion+ doesn't work (didn't test that much) then lots of games are unplayable, and yeah there's still speed issues.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 28, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Compatibility seems pretty high, but if motion+ doesn't work (didn't test that much) then lots of games are unplayable, and yeah there's still speed issues.


 

IIRC, the next version will have improvements to the JIT recomplier, so there should be a speed boost


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hopefully, said speed boost will make Twilight Princess' Hyrule Field run at full speed reliably.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 28, 2013)

I am happy,at least is possible to play Resident Evil Zero, 2 & 3 with real speed and no sound bug.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 2, 2013)

Just tried out the Dolphin emulator and I'm surprised that it's running a lot of ISOs I throw at it with little to no problem. But I was wondering what's the step to get a Wii Classic Controller to play Gamecube games and is it picky about the Bluetooth adapters?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dolphin version 4.0.1 is out now! Change Log:-



> Fixed single core mode crashes in 64 bit Windows builds
> Fixed missing music in Super Monkey Ball 2
> Added missing DirectX runtime installer files
> Fixed some graphics issues for Metroid: Other M, Skies of Arcadia and Call of Duty: Black Ops
> Fixed various other minor issues




Download it here! ==> https://dolphin-emu.org/download


----------



## loco365 (Oct 22, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Compatibility seems pretty high, but if motion+ doesn't work (didn't test that much) then lots of games are unplayable, and yeah there's still speed issues.


 
I really hope MotionPlus support is added. IIRC there's an unofficial branch that has support for it, but I don't know if it's been updated in a while.


----------



## Celice (Oct 22, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I really hope MotionPlus support is added. IIRC there's an unofficial branch that has support for it, but I don't know if it's been updated in a while.


I thought Motion+ is supported, but not emulated? That is if you connect an actual wiimote with + support, then it will work fine in the emulator. It's trying to set your mouse or other input to act as if they were motion + enabled that was the problem :o


----------



## loco365 (Oct 22, 2013)

Celice said:


> I thought Motion+ is supported, but not emulated? That is if you connect an actual wiimote with + support, then it will work fine in the emulator. It's trying to set your mouse or other input to act as if they were motion + enabled that was the problem :o


 
Yeah, Dolphin isn't finding my MotionPlus controller at all. It's built in, so that may be the issue.


----------



## Celice (Oct 22, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> Yeah, Dolphin isn't finding my MotionPlus controller at all. It's built in, so that may be the issue.


Does it find it as a normal wiimote? My brother just tried to connect his wiimote to the emulator a few days ago and it didn't have any probs :o His was the built-in one too, the single red wiimote.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Oct 22, 2013)

Celice said:


> Does it find it as a normal wiimote? My brother just tried to connect his wiimote to the emulator a few days ago and it didn't have any probs :o His was the built-in one too, the single red wiimote.



It finds normal Wiimotes, but you can't play games such as Zelda Skyward Sword which needs motion plus to work. All of the regular Wiimotes with the Wiimote+ attachment work fine. Some of the early Wiimotes with Wiimote+ built in work fine but there's a later rev model that no longer is compatible with it. You'd have to research to figure out which ones. I have a black one that is one of those newer models that doesn't work. If I ever dig it up, I'll post the number for it. I think it's the later *RVL-CNT-01-TR *that doesn't work and the earlier *RVL-CNT-01 *motion+ that does. There's a Toshiba bluetooth stack you can use to make it work, but it caused me more problems than it was worth.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> It finds normal Wiimotes, but you can't play games such as Zelda Skyward Sword which needs motion plus to work. All of the regular Wiimotes with the Wiimote+ attachment work fine. Some of the early Wiimotes with Wiimote+ built in work fine but there's a later rev model that no longer is compatible with it. You'd have to research to figure out which ones. I have a black one that is one of those newer models that doesn't work. If I ever dig it up, I'll post the number for it. I think it's the later *RVL-CNT-01-TR *that doesn't work and the earlier *RVL-CNT-01 *motion+ that does. There's a Toshiba bluetooth stack you can use to make it work, but it caused me more problems than it was worth.


 

I could have sworn I've seen in-game screenshots of that game on Dolphin. I wonder how they were able to take those screenshots, seeing as Motion+ doesn't seem to be working all that well. Maybe it was from that Motion+ branch....?

https://wiki.dolphin-emu.org/index.php?title=The_Legend_of_Zelda:_Skyward_Sword#Wii_MotionPlus

Yeah, the wiki mentions that it's _possible_ to use a normal Wii remote or the unofficial branch, but it's far from perfect and has many issues.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, MotionPlus or not, a lot of games run nicely. Wii Sports runs good for me, almost no lag, and MadWorld runs at around 60%, as opposed to 40% earlier. I'm looking forward to the improvements of the JIT recompiler when they add it. NSMBW also runs rather smooth, but Wii Music lags like hell still.


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a build of a branch that supported emu motion+. It was too off though and I could barely choose a file in SS.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Oct 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I could have sworn I've seen in-game screenshots of that game on Dolphin. I wonder how they were able to take those screenshots, seeing as Motion+ doesn't seem to be working all that well. Maybe it was from that Motion+ branch....?
> 
> https://wiki.dolphin-emu.org/index.php?title=The_Legend_of_Zelda:_Skyward_Sword#Wii_MotionPlus
> 
> Yeah, the wiki mentions that it's _possible_ to use a normal Wii remote or the unofficial branch, but it's far from perfect and has many issues.


 
No, you're right, the game does work. It works for me with my old Wiimote, and it's beautiful, but I have to have the little Wiimote+ attachment at the end of the Wiimote to get the game to work, as I don't have a *RVL-CNT-01 *version of the wiimote. Otherwise, if you're just using an old Wiimote without the plus, then it won't start.


----------

